
Twister – Decentralized p2p microblogging - Sami_Lehtinen
http://twister.net.co/
======
jerguismi
For me, the more interesting applications in this space are not necessarily
normal communications, but "next level" anonymous/pseudonymous protocols,
which are by default encrypted, highly private and decentralized.

------
joelthelion
I really wish something like this would take off.

Reddit and friends are great, but it's just too easy to game the system/censor
if you control the central server.

~~~
vertex-four
On the other hand... nobody's really got decentralised spam prevention
working, and the only really effective anti-spam systems that I know of rely
on hidden data, which implies centralisation.

The only serious ways of dealing with it are pay-per-use, which
disproportionately affects certain subsets of the population, or web-of-trust,
which nobody's got working for reputation on a grand scale yet.

~~~
hippich
I created [https://hashcash.io/](https://hashcash.io/) to try avoid spam by
forcing bots and users to "pay" with CPU cycles.

~~~
cwyers
How well does such a solution scale up? You need to keep the requirements low
enough that it runs on mobile CPUs, but if it becomes widespread enough,
doesn't it make sense for a bot farm to pick up a Bitcoin mining ASIC to grind
out the hashes for them?

~~~
hippich
so far it work great. in future issues might arise, but then i can always
tweak hashing algo or switch blockchain. So these ASICs, created purposely to
crunch hashes for my service will be obsolete the moment i tweak it a bit. So
it have to be software...

As for mobile/desktop/etc - I would expect each community to have their own
main audience to which site owner can tweak `complexity` parameter. And in V2
work will be happening in background while you browsing site, so when time
come to post comment - enough work already will be done. Hope this make some
sense :)

------
kordless
Before anyone bothers with it, none of the Docker stuff for the project works.
I've got a container building the code, but I'm not getting anything from the
daemon once it launches.

Here's the repo I'm working now: [https://github.com/kordless/swarm-
twister](https://github.com/kordless/swarm-twister)

------
seba_dos1
How does it compare to GNU social/StatusNet?

~~~
higherpurpose
StatusNet was federated not P2P, last I checked.

------
apoqkopqwe
it has a lot of competition
[https://bitmessage.org/wiki/Main_Page](https://bitmessage.org/wiki/Main_Page)
whisper coming from ethereum project
[https://github.com/NikolaMandic/Buyan](https://github.com/NikolaMandic/Buyan)

~~~
higherpurpose
Bitmessage is for private conversations. I assume the same is true for
Whisper. I think Twister is mainly about _censorship-free_ public
conversations (like Twitter, without the censorship part - see Turkey, etc).

~~~
grubles
Bitmessage is also used for decentralized mailing lists, which are known as
"chans".[0]

Also, check out bitchirp.org, which is a twitter-like public website that
publishes messages sent to the BitChirp chan.

[0][https://bitmessage.org/wiki/Decentralized_Mailing_List](https://bitmessage.org/wiki/Decentralized_Mailing_List)

------
amelius
I hope there is some consensus on protocols between all the various similar
projects.

------
apeacox
can't find the link to source code :-|

~~~
kordless
I find it highly likely you put as much time into finding the source as you
did writing this comment.

Nevertheless: [https://github.com/miguelfreitas/twister-
core](https://github.com/miguelfreitas/twister-core). Also the paper:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1312.7152v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1312.7152v1.pdf).

------
giancarlostoro
I've had a similar idea, but using the web for everything, just haven't
bothered with it.

